# Advise needed re Aviano I684



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

I am looking at a '07 Aviano I684 which is for sale, I was surprised to see that the only entry and exit point on the van was though the habitation door. The dealer told me this was common in Burstners, is this an unusual van or is the dealer correct. 
Thanks, Bob


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you go onto auto trader/motorhomes and look up that model you will see that some do and some don't.

cabby


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

ours has a cab door - hardly ever use it - most seem to have passenger side door - but as said some don't.


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the quick return folks.
Bob.


----------



## Oaktree11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi there,
Sorry this is late, just saw the thread. We have an Aviano I640G which only has one door (the habitation one) and it is no problem. My general observations are that other MH's that we see with cab doors rarely use them.
We are really happy with our Burstner btw.
John


----------

